# Boss VPlow



## tjmahl

Thought some of you would find this interesting. Although no pictures. The only VPlow I have seen or heard of on a Jeep was Plowmeister so when i saw this i thought i would share. Sorry for no pictures.

http://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/2826669869.html


----------



## theplowmeister

I have no idea what a 4K boss plow is, unless its a $4,000 plow which is not necessarily a V plow.

And their is another jeep on hear with a Boss UTV plow


----------



## cwby_ram

Here's another one.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Jeep...4188368?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item43acef89d0


----------



## KEC Maintaince

theplowmeister;1435401 said:


> I have no idea what a 4K boss plow is, unless its a $4,000 plow which is not necessarily a V plow.
> 
> And their is another jeep on hear with a Boss UTV plow


i was thinking of tryin to mount one of these utv plows with wings on a jeep with a regulay plow mount insted of a utv mount ???
do you have any experience with this


----------



## theplowmeister

No 

The problem with the UTV plow is there is no lights with it (easy to make a light tower) biger problem is its too narrow for the Jeep. at full angle the jeep is wider than the plow, so you would drive over the snow on the side. even worse if you go around even a small corner. If they make wings for it great.


----------



## KEC Maintaince

thinking of looking for a sport duty set up lights and all minus the plow and rigging it to fit the utv plow and buying some wings from a bigger v plow modifying them down to fit.
just something i was thinking of playin with over the summer.
if it will be wide enuff with the wings on it i might even put it on my canyon.
the utv plow is 6ft 6in and the wings from the bigger plow add 22 inches total i think that will put it a little over 8 ft wide.. might work
in the v position it will be like 88 inches


----------



## KEC Maintaince

i have to look at one in person to see all the details.


----------



## tuney443

cwby_ram;1435409 said:


> Here's another one.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Jeep...4188368?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item43acef89d0


I saw that one.Whoever fabbed that up did a great job but I think there's too much weight over the front axle.


----------



## tjmahl

yhea i could not figure out what the 4K meant either


----------



## cwby_ram

tuney443;1436632 said:


> I saw that one.Whoever fabbed that up did a great job but I think there's too much weight over the front axle.


Yeah< I kinda thought it hung off the front a little far. Looks pretty slick though.


----------



## jjklongisland

cwby_ram;1436761 said:


> Yeah< I kinda thought it hung off the front a little far. Looks pretty slick though.


With the plow up and if he hits the brakes hard I betcha it will do an endo...


----------



## jweiss

KEC Maintaince;1436325 said:


> thinking of looking for a sport duty set up lights and all minus the plow and rigging it to fit the utv plow and buying some wings from a bigger v plow modifying them down to fit.
> just something i was thinking of playin with over the summer.
> if it will be wide enuff with the wings on it i might even put it on my canyon.
> the utv plow is 6ft 6in and the wings from the bigger plow add 22 inches total i think that will put it a little over 8 ft wide.. might work
> in the v position it will be like 88 inches


Mine has been working great without wings this winter:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=124510

I'm only plowing my driveway, though.

I suggest you try it without the wings first, works great for me. FWIW, my front track is 68 inches wide and the blade is 78 inches wide.

If you find that you absolutely need more width, I guess you could try to modify some wings from a bigger v-plow as you suggest, but an easier and much less expensive option would be to just add some Buyers Pro-Wings.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## theplowmeister

jweiss;1453122 said:


> Mine has been working great without wings this winter:
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=124510
> 
> I'm only plowing my driveway, though.
> 
> I suggest you try it without the wings first, works great for me. FWIW, my front track is *68 inches wide and the blade is 78 inches wide.*


Do people even look at specks?
the plow is 78" when straight across (I do most of my plowing with the plow ether angled or V)
the plow is 68 1/2 inches when angled
and 68 1/4 when in scoop or V

So at BEST when angled your 3/4 of an inch wider than your track, the snow that comes off the side of the plow falls back in. you WILL run over the snow you plow to the side with your tires.


----------



## jweiss

theplowmeister;1453193 said:


> Do people even look at specks?
> the plow is 78" when straight across (I do most of my plowing with the plow ether angled or V)
> the plow is 68 1/2 inches when angled
> and 68 1/4 when in scoop or V
> 
> So at BEST when angled your 3/4 of an inch wider than your track, the snow that comes off the side of the plow falls back in. you WILL run over the snow you plow to the side with your tires.


I think you mean "at WORST", since you describe the worst case scenario - the blade is fully angled as far as it will go, or in a full V, i.e, both sides of the blade are angled in as far as they will go.

I, too, do most of my plowing with the plow in a V or angled. However, I rarely have the plow fully angled or in a full V. It works fine for me, your mileage may vary.

If someone wants a little more width, for instance if they find that they are running over snow that trails off the ends of the blade when it is fully angled or in a full V, or if they have a wide track, they could simply add the Buyers Pro Wings or something similar. The Pro Wings add another 22" of width, making the blade 98" wide (over 8 feet).

I doubt that anyone would want or need that much additional width, even for the biggest/widest tires that people run on Jeeps, but it might be desirable for a particular plowing application.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## theplowmeister

Your rite at WORST. (I just got back from a 24 hour Sci-Fi movie marathon)

I run 7 1/2 foot blades and fully angled I still drive over snow coming off the blade on the inside of a corner. (dont take much of a corner ether)

I had a 6 1/2 blade on my first jeep, that lasted 1 season I moved up to a 7 1/2 for the second season have not looked back..


----------



## jweiss

To each his own


----------



## KEC Maintaince

a 6 1/2 ft blade on my truck will not be wide enuff when wheels are turned a 7 1/2 ft blade will just make it tho.
i sent boss a email about a month ago about looking into a v-plow for us guys with jeeps and mid size trucks since no other mfg wants to deal with the jeeps or mid size vehicles on a v-plow or a beefy straight blade.. Boss rep got back to me the next day and they said they will run it past their r&d dept and see what they say. 
an optimal size v-blade will be approx 90 inches long this way it will cover both mid size trucks and jeeps. 
im keeping my fingers crossed ...
nice set up tho.


----------



## crazymike

Just curious why people would go with a UTV plow over a 7'6" vplow that already has lights and is wide enough.

I've seen plow meister's setup. It looks nice, he modified a mount.

However, boss makes a smart hitch 2 mount for the Jeep. Is this not compatible with the Vplow? I imagine you might want to reinforce it a bit but, is it a problem?

I'm thinking of going this route with my rubicon for residential backup vehicle. Seems like the slickest solution.


----------



## jweiss

For my driveway, the larger plow was unnecessary.

The larger plow weighs at least 200 lbs more than the UTV plow.

The larger plow is more difficult to maneuver in tight areas, and the minimum width is larger.

The larger plow is considerably more expensive.

My understanding from my Boss Dealer/Installer is that both plows require custom fabrication to attach to my 2001 Jeep Wrangler.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## crazymike

jweiss;1468496 said:


> For my driveway, the larger plow was unnecessary.
> 
> The larger plow weighs at least 200 lbs more than the UTV plow.
> 
> The larger plow is more difficult to maneuver in tight areas, and the minimum width is larger.
> 
> The larger plow is considerably more expensive.
> 
> My understanding from my Boss Dealer/Installer is that both plows require custom fabrication to attach to my 2001 Jeep Wrangler.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jeff


Thanks for the input!


----------



## crazymike

http://www.themorningsun.com/articles/2009/01/13/news/doc496bacba50d87075231905.txt

this guy had a v-plow


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Had. He HAD a V-Plow


----------

